# Jungermannia "Jade Lotus"



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

Jungermannia Truncata it is moss with an interesting arrangement of twigs. Imported from Japan, performed under the name Jade Lotus because its growth cones resembled a lotus flower. It grows relatively quickly and does not cause problems in cultivation.



































​


----------



## hobbyuno (Feb 15, 2018)

That's a really cute plant. This is okay for all kinds of fishes?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

pics didn't work 4 me?


----------



## hobbyuno (Feb 15, 2018)

It's not working for me now either


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...uariums/81858-moss-jungermannia-truncata.html


----------

